# Best stream spinning rod



## TheDr.

Guys,

I know this is primarily a FLY forum but I need some help. I am a fly guy for the most part but have started "throwing the junk" to make it easier on my fishing buddies on this one select fishing trip. 

My question is what length, action and power of a spinning rod is best for spin fishing in smaller rivers. The guys that are converting me mostly throw small inline spinners (1/4oz), for trout with an occasional steelhead mixed in. 

The rods they have lent me are anything from ultralights to heavy duty salmon rods and trying to get the "feel" usaully requires me losing half a dozen lures before figuring it out. 

Please advise, thanks in advance.


----------



## red owl

You want one of the ultra-light open face spinning rods. Shakespeake actually had a combo rod/reel a while back that wasn't so bad. The rod is maybe 4' long and the reel small enough to fit in your hand. Use 2lb soft or limp line if you can get it- otherwise opt for 4 lb however it won't cast tiny lures as far. These small reels are fine for your average 10-12" stream trout and a lot of fun to use. A 1/16 leadhead jig with a sassy shad white/black, or a beetle-spin, both will work. You can also use a bubble or weighted float with a nymph(s) underneath- a gold rib hare's ear works pretty good. Small baits can also be used. Losing lures is the BIG problem with spinning tackle. When I was about 15 years old I didn't have enough $$$ to be losing lures and I also figured out trout are bug eating fish---so----I became a fly fisherman because IMHO it is really the best method in small streams (wadable all the way across) to caught trout. In most cases you can get away with casting short distances- 20-25 feet, including leader and rod. 
For ultra-light spinning you still ought to have some waders/hip boots as a lot of areas will have weed choked banks/overhanging limbs, etc.
I'm a fly fisherman but on some day's when the wind is bad- I used to switch to the ultra-light. Now a days I'll just switch and fish upstream dry or downstream wet fly/streamers.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

I had a 5 foot ugly stick ultra light with a shimano symetre (not sure if that's how it's spelled) that was my go to outfit for stream trout.

It was great with spinners or bottom bouncing bait or even drifting small bobbers. The rod cost about $30. The reel was a little more.

I liked the ugly stick because if a pike or steelhead grabbed the bait/lure it was a strong enough rod to give me a chance (even with 4 lb Berkley Trilene which I favored in my spin fishin days)

Enjoy.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Here's an Ugly Stick Lite outfit that even comes with a cheap reel for $50.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shak...y+stick+lite&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Chromedoggy

I don't know your budget.
TFO has a sweet little 6' stick designed by Gary Loomis with a Tennessee handle. $99
I would put this rod up against any rod 3 times its price, plus the best lifetime no-fault warranty in the business.


----------



## jerrob

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Here's an Ugly Stick Lite outfit that even comes with a cheap reel for $50.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shak...y+stick+lite&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


OMG! Is there a fishing related item on the face of the earth you cant find on sale? LOL! 
You da man, OH.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mondrella

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mondrella

The better option is to buy just a quality reel and use a flyrod you would use for trout. I like a rod at least 7'. Once you learn how to maneuver the longer rod in brush cooked streams your catch rates will skyrocket. I like my 5 weight it will handle any trout you hook and steel to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## -Axiom-

I use a 7' light action with a stradic 1000 spooled with 4lb, I usually use #4 Panther Martins or a small husky jerk.

I have a 8' ultra-light that is good to use with bait but a bit light for casting spinners & rapalas.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

jerrob said:


> OMG! Is there a fishing related item on the face of the earth you cant find on sale? LOL!
> You da man, OH.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Jerrob, the best deal on fly fishing gear right now is the Winston B2x rods that Madison River Fishing Co www.mrfc.com is selling for $399 instead of their $700 original price. Match one up with their Bauer reels on closeout for $210 and you have a $1,000 outfit for $600...

I've spent way too much at teh end oflast year to consider it...but it's nice to know other can get a steal. :lol:


----------



## jerrob

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Jerrob, the best deal on fly fishing gear right now is the Winston B2x rods that Madison River Fishing Co www.mrfc.com is selling for $399 instead of their $700 original price. Match one up with their Bauer reels on closeout for $210 and you have a $1,000 outfit for $600...
> 
> I've spent way too much at teh end oflast year to consider it...but it's nice to know other can get a steal. :lol:


Lol, I might have to check those Bauers out, just don't tell my Trions. Dont know anything 'bout Winston rods, you had a chance to play with that new Christmas present yet? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fsutroutbum

I use a Fenwick 5 1/2 foot ultralight rod with an open face Pinnacle reel. I've had it for sometime. The rod goes for around $80 and the reel was about the same. It has handled some brutes. I use 4# test.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

My go to set up for spinners on small streams is a 5'0" St Croix Triumph UL, Abu Garcia Cardinal 400ui and 4lb Maxima line.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

jerrob said:


> Lol, I might have to check those Bauers out, just don't tell my Trions. Dont know anything 'bout Winston rods, you had a chance to play with that new Christmas present yet?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Jerrob, I've only cast it so far, thanks for asking. 

Winstons are beautiful. The B2x are kind of a medium action rod. Nice fly rods.


----------



## jerrob

Hey Oh, did ya happen to see the clearance prices on the Simms fleece and jackets? Giving them away almost.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StStutz

Lots of good options and depends on your price range. Like mentioned earlier, the tfo spinning rods are top end rods at a very reasonable price. I'm always switching up my trout spinning rods but my fave has to be a 7' croix avid, been having a lot of fun the last year with the new esp rod. Small price tag but it performs well, takes a bit to get used to but once u do it cast as accurate as any rod and fighting fish with it is a blast. As far as reels, I haven't bought anything but pfluegers for the last 3 yrs. Anything from the presidents on up are workhorses that will work like new after years of hard abuse, they have 2 nice UL and L models. Good luck


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

jerrob said:


> Hey Oh, did ya happen to see the clearance prices on the Simms fleece and jackets? Giving them away almost.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I did. The $99 jacket with the Gore Wind Stopper is a heck of a deal. I was thinking of getting one for my buddy who is just starting to learn how to fly fish.

I was in Baldwin Monday. Reports are that the fish are coming in good with the latest that that brought the river up.


----------



## jerrob

Music to my ears,......thaks Oh.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinDon

One thing I would say based on the amount of different setups posted here and the fact that I catch my fair share of trout on a setup many would consider junk is that it really doesn't matter. What matters is you and what you are comfortable with. When the rod feels like an extension of your hand, you're in business! I personally use a shorter rod, because that's what I'm used to, so it's easier for me to cast lures on than a long rod. But I've also been outfished by several guys on this site with 8', 9'+ rods. 

Buy something, and it doesn't have to be expensive. The trick is to practice with it until you can "hit your spots" casting. You're already a fly fisherman, so I'm sure you can appreciate the ability to put the lure/fly where you know the fish is makes a HUGE difference in both your ability to catch them and in avoiding snags.

My grandfather and his brother could outfish just about anyone I've ever known and their two rod/reels combined probably cost a total of about 40 bucks.  That said, if you're going to spend a few extra bucks on something, I'd say go for a nicer reel over a nicer rod.

Good luck keeping up with your buddies and have fun!
Don


----------



## StStutz

very good point don. if your not spending a ton of time on the stream, buy one rod. even if you're not crazy about the rod right off the bait keep forcing yourself to use it every time out. I've never used a rod for the first time that felt "perfect" in my hand. But after 20hrs of use, it's start to feel more and more comfortable and you'll learn the rod characteristics and adjust accordingly. rods don't catch fish, persistant anglers catch fish. i also totally agree on spending more on the reel than the rod. Nowadays you can get a nice stick for $30-$40, 15years ago these rods would have been $100+. But if you have a junk reel you won't be catching anything. when i'm on the river my reels always end up in the water, muck, ice, etc. a lower end reel doesn't but up with that kind of abuse. look for something with a sealed drag. also, regarding the rod, i strongly suggest getting a 1pc if you're staying under 7', you loose way too much sensitivity and progressive action with a 2pc IMO


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Gloomis Trout and panfish series, St. croix panfish series for high end rods. The list for cheap ones is endless. I use a Okuma SST 6'6" UL with an Okuma Avenger 20a reel.


----------



## -Axiom-

My personal favorite type of rod for stream trout isn't made by any manufacturers that I am aware of.

A 4 wt 8' fly rod blank tied up as a spinning outfit, with a 1000 size Shimano reel.


----------

